# Electric Fence



## C & C Cattle and Hay

I have been using Zareba fence chargers and I'm currently on my Ninth one in 3 years. So I was wondering what do you guys use? I can't seem to find any other brands and I'm tired of replacing the ones I have. Looking for suggestions!!


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus

I've got three Gallagers, an M400, M800 and M1000. The 800 got hit by lightning a few years ago, so I had to send it in for repair. The local feed store sent it away and gave me a loaner until it got back. Other than that they have worked great. They are quite a bit more money than the rest, but I don't want to have electric fence without them.


----------



## rhh1127

I have used a Gallager M 100 for 5 years with no probblems other tha lighlning one time


----------



## rjmoses

I use Parmak on 4 pastures and lose one to lightning about every other year.

Ralph


----------



## Chessiedog

Gallagers 3 of them no problems .One 12 volt solar and 2 110 volts . I have lost a couple lightning arresters but not chargers .


----------



## downtownjr

I use Power Wizard, three year warranty...have one two years old no problem...another used since March last year and a third that is solar at a far pasture, one year old. Give Bale Supply a call at 855-429-2253 and talk to Jim...starting a sale soon.


----------



## steve IN

I have a zareba 110 volt and two parmak solar chargers. I have a hard time with all of them. Truth is all newrer chargers are not as good as old oner models period. When I was a kid chargers would leave welts and make cattle beller when shocked. All this with a rusty ,broken fence post for a ground rod or spometimes no ground rod. Usually have problems with lightning and also my power company is notorious for low voltage. This hard on any electric device. I bought the extended warranty for las one. Kencove sells a large selection. Good luck.


----------



## Cozyacres

Also try premier1 supply. Electric Fencing, Ear Tags, Sheep Supplies, Clippers and Shearers, Netting, and more! - Premier1Supplies, I bought one from them call Hot-shock. no problems so far about 5 years old. Keeps the black Angus in.


----------



## Mike120

I've used Zabra and some others (can't remember the brands) that usually lasted a year or so before they fried. since I went to Gallager 3-4 years ago I've had lightening strikes all around my fences and never had a problem. I just bought a solar powered Zabra at TSC for a temporary fence but got the 3 year warranty...I expect I'll need it.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

I went with the Parmak Range Master, if you need a fence charger go to Valleyvet.com. That website had about 100 different fence chargers, and they were all about 30.00-40.00 cheaper than other websites. My old Zareba read about 3.8 kilovolts before it went out. This new one is supposed to be here Friday I will post on here how it does and looks!!


----------



## hayray

I have Gallaghers and Cyclops{American made). Zarebas are cheap and expensive to fix when they break down. I know Bale supply is selling the PowerWizards and they are suppossed to be good.


----------



## Bret4207

Are there any sites that have tested chargers for durability, lightening resistance, etc? We have a Zareba/International repair center close by, but I still go through at least 1 large fencer a year. I haven't had any luck with the lightening "chokes" and we get a good deal of stray voltage out here.


----------



## Texasmark

I use what Tractor Supply sells. Use the battery powered 5 mile units. Just replaced one that I bought in '05. I like the battery operated as they seem to survive better without being damaged by lightening.

Mark


----------



## eight

I use the biggest plug in unit Tractor Supply sells. Not sure when I put the current one in, more than 5 years ago. It is more powerful than anything I've had before, it'll shock you through insulated wire when you're testing it. I would say it is not safe if children are around and it definitely has more power than necessary. My cows will stay away from the weakest of solar powered fences, and deer still run into the fence and knock it down.


----------



## Richardin52

I have a stafix R20 with a remote unit that lets me shut it off anywhere along the fence any time to fix a short or remove a branch etc.. I have at least 16 miles of fence on this charger and it's on 24/7 365 days a year. I unplug it only when a thunderstorm moves through. I have 8 ground rods, a surge protector on the power cord and lightning diverters on the fence.

A good fencer and good set up is not cheap but how much does it cost to keep replacing cheap chargers or one that is not set up right? This charger with remote ran me around $1,000.00 and it was worth every cent.


----------



## Nitram

I have been using Zarebas solar replace every 3-5 years some last one year. last year went to the Parmak solar and really like the zap of them, also like the output meter. Martin


----------



## MississippiKid

I have 2 Patriot battery units and 1 Patriot solar. Have used these for about 5 years. I have replaced the solar battery one time. Great chargers.


----------



## Texasmark

I went to TSC and bought one of their DC, 5 mile units. I like the DC as it is not connected to the power line and therefore seems to resist lightening strikes much better......doesn't even have a line fuse in it. I use it on the inside of a regular 5 strand fence, to keep the cows from pushing the fence over (grass is always greener on the other side) and tie the ground to the lower wire which gets grounded by the fence posts along the way. The battery maintenance is a task, but you could add some $$$ and get a solar charger. The charger doesn't use that much average power so it wouldn't take much of a solar unit to keep it up....maybe a 12" square.

Mark


----------



## hayray

I noticed also that the DC units are more maintenance free as far as power surges and lightning strikes. A couple years ago I added solar panels to all of mine since the price on panels has come down a lot. During summer hay season is tough to get to all the pastures on time to switch out batteries.


----------

